
Newest towers will give S.F. skyline a touch of glass - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/11/26/MN00SKN52.DTL
======
ereldon
Alternate title: The Glass Box is Back ;)

------
jraines
I lol'd at the poll options, esp. "Take them back to Dallas!"

